# Dangit! I keep forgetting to get that test....



## SamanthaNY (Aug 24, 2007)

The College of American Pathologists has set up a website called My Health Test Reminder. The site will send you an email for: 

Blood donation reminder
Cholesterol test reminder
Colon cancer screening reminder
Diabetes test reminder
Mammogram reminder
Pap test reminder
(I'm personally disappointed that they don't include a PSA test [for prostate cancer] reminder... you guys need tests too!)

_"Your health is important, and a key to staying healthy is scheduling and having regular screening tests for cancer and other health conditions.

To help you remember to schedule your regular screening tests and blood donations, the College of American Pathologists encourages you to sign up for an e-mail reminder today. You can choose any date you like, and a message will be sent to the e-mail address you specify reminding you to schedule your screening test and blood donation appointment." _

Now, many probably realize that reminder functions are included in most pc/mac-resident email systems. If you use that, or a website like the one linked above... however _you _remember to get tested... *just get tested. *

/nag


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks so much, Sambelina, for that wonderful link. I certainly needed it. I have a bad habit of expecting my primary doctor to remember every single thing that I need to have tested...and that's not very realistic in today's overcrowded healthcare system. Too many patients equals not enough one-on-one time. It's sad but too true.

And I heartily agree with your PSA testing tip for the menfolk. You're never too young for the test...especially if there's a history of cancer in your family.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm getting a mammogram on the 11th of September. I'm a little scared about it, because I hear they squeeze the girls real tight in the x-ray thingy. I'll do it though, but still! View attachment yipes.gif


----------

